# I've Just Bought Another Toy.



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

The wife said it was ok but I bet it is brought up in a forthcoming argument.


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

ahhh lovely roy

i had a TV200 when i was about 15, not being old enough to ride it legally on the roads, i just played on it, riding round and round the big old house where we lived









go carefully on it, there are so many inconsiderate drivers on the roads that just don't seem to have time to look for two wheelers









regards, john









btw, if you need a jacket, i think mark had one on offer in the swap forum, for some reason, no one seemed to want it


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I have almost forgotten that I spent six months in plaster from a scooter accident many years ago.

The jacket mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Good for you Roy, that looks great









Is there a local Chapter you can join?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Very cool Roy









Love the colour


----------



## chrisb (Feb 26, 2003)

That'll do nicely sir


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

jasonm said:


> Good for you Roy, that looks great
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Don doesn`t `join` chapter`s









He makes them an offer they can`t refuse


----------



## oldfogey (Nov 29, 2005)

Well, scooters, ermmm, yes, what a pretty colour Roy.

There's a cultural divide here somewhere







.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Sweet Scoot Roy! Enjoy it mate!


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Looks to be in good condition, enjoy but make sure you stay safe


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

Oh dear,the next step is ride outs to Brighton














,only joking,looks good,nice colour combination too


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Great looking scoot Roy, cool in a way a motorcycle never can be









I like the colour too, very retro, hope you get miles of fun from it.







Tell your wife it is an investment, I don't think you'll be lying.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Just found this 1960's advert in a book.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

In my biking days, a "friend" once lent me his Lambretta GT200................it was the most dangerous and frightening thing I ever rode.....one touch on the front disc brake, and the "handlebars" dived downwards about 18 inches....he reckoned he "never used the front brake"!! I couldnt give it back fast enough


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Roy said:


> I have almost forgotten that I spent six months in plaster from a scooter accident many years ago.


They are not the safest vehicles on the road.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

So, are you gonna get a Lambretta watch?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

jasonm said:


> So, are you gonna get a Lambretta watch?


No way.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I bet we see this in the Sales Forum in the not-too-distant future.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

It's one of those things that you like the idea of, in theory







.


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Enjoy it Roy









But watch out for the nutters


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Bladerunner said:


> Enjoy it Roy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I should go out for a spin now Roy. Most of 'em are logged on here







 .


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

raketakat said:


> Bladerunner said:
> 
> 
> > Enjoy it Roy
> ...


Someone had to say it


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

Gotta admit i much prefer the looking at a scooter than the riding,although saying that when i delivered my vespa to its new owner the other week i wondered why i hadnt ridden it more than the 20 miles in 3years i did







,hope you enjoy it Roy and ride safe


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Roy said:


> The wife said it was ok but I bet it is brought up in a forthcoming argument.


Of course she will. Next time she wants her hair done and you tell her you can't afford it, rest assured the scooter will be mentioned! (more than once!)

Aly (Mrs Jason) pending approval of her registration!


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Didn't know you needed a hairdryer Roy, if I had I would have sent you Shorty's spare one.
















That has got to have Union Jack side pannels on it, it calls out for 'em.

How many mirrors are you going to put on it?


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Roy said:


> Just found this 1960's advert in a book.


ooooh sweetie, you'll deffo need the jacket now
















stan, don't forget the tassles for the ends of the handlebars.

john









i wish i still had my tv200


----------



## Nin (Jul 16, 2004)

Roy

that is a thing of beauty. Now you can really get into the bling thing!

Nin (more of a vespa fan meself)


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Thank's Nin,

I have had over a dozen Vespa's in the past, maybe I need another to go with the Lammy.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Interesting colour.

Maybe not to be mounted while nursing a serious hangover after a night of hugging the bog


----------



## Ironpants (Jul 1, 2005)

Just you mind how you go Roy, you have no time for broken arms or concussion







.

Is this and you now stocking Lambretta watches connected  ?

What colour are you going to paint it







?

Toby









All together now "Eee I were right about that saddle"


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Ironpants said:


> Just you mind how you go Roy, you have no time for broken arms or concussion
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll be careful.

It is not connected to selling Lambretta watches.

I like it in the original turquoise.


----------



## Nin (Jul 16, 2004)

Roy said:


> Thank's Nin,
> 
> I have had over a dozen Vespa's in the past, maybe I need another to go with the Lammy.


You can never have too many Vespas - you usually need two to keep one running if I recall correctly!

My preferred steed was the 150 with competition exhaust. Brakes were sh1te though.

N


----------



## Ironpants (Jul 1, 2005)

Nin said:


> You can never have too many Vespas - you usually need two to keep one running if I recall correctly!


I remember when I was young a bloke who lived nearby having at least three at any one time. Two were donors of course









Have fun with it Roy

Now I wonder if I can get away with an X7 or LC in the garage









Toby


----------

